# CADPAT Artic



## WPJ (18 Apr 2014)

Hi I am wondering is anyone has seen or been issued the winter whites in CADPAT Artic pattern, I have only seen a few limited pictures and on winter sled with a CADPAT Artic tarp over the gear.

Thanks


----------



## RedcapCrusader (18 Apr 2014)

Pants and helmet covers in the ArCtic pattern have been loosely distributed among CANSOFCOM, 1 and 2 VP but other than that I haven't seen any.


----------



## WPJ (18 Apr 2014)

Thanks RedCapCrusader,

I was wondering if it was a very limited item on a need to have vs general kit item.  I also assume they were similar to the winter whites in weight.


----------



## MikeL (18 Apr 2014)

Helmet covers, rucksack covers, tops and bottoms have been issued out. Plus, the taboggan covers, and pers cam screens.

Also, members in other units outside of CANSOFCOM, 1 and 2VP have received some of these items. I would assume the reason why it isn't wide spread is because you don't really wear out(need to replace) your winter whites that often.


----------



## MilEME09 (18 Apr 2014)

I've seen some starting to filter into clothing stores here in calgary


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Apr 2014)

what's it look like?


----------



## MilEME09 (19 Apr 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> what's it look like?



Heavy on the colour white, with digital blotches of grey, very sparsely spread out from what i saw.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (19 Apr 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> what's it look like?


----------



## Arty39 (11 May 2014)

I have the Artic cadpat ruck cover and have seen the helmet covers in Gagetown


----------

